# FAT32 root dir starts with a bad cluster!

## Tiro

hi to everyone,

my usb storage seems to have a little big problem mounting the fat partition with the following erreor:

```

#dmesg

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda1)

    fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)

    File system has been set read-only

FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda1)

    fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)

    File system has been set read-only

```

I checked the disk with some recovery tools for win and the files are all saved...  :Smile:  I should save all files using this type of software transfering for a disk to another but I'd like to try a cleaner solution...I'd like to understand what breaks and how to solve entirely using gentoo...

----------

